# Itaste Svd Christmas Special



## VapeKing (3/12/13)

We knocking off a further R80.00 on our already great price on the SVD. Get it while its super hot.

http://www.vapeking.co.za/Innokin-itaste-svd-express

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (9/12/13)

Hi Gizmo. Do you still have some SVD's in stock? Would like to come pick one up end of the week.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/12/13)

Hi JB

Yes we still have stock available  See you end of the week


----------



## JB1987 (9/12/13)

Excellent! Thanks!


----------

